# Audi Allroad Timing Belt Replacement Kits - Oct SALE - Free Serpentine Tensioner Arm



## Blauparts (Dec 26, 2007)

*October BLAU™ Timing Belt Replacement Kit SALE*



*$5.00 OFF + FREE SHIPPING*

*For the month of October we're including a FREE Serpentine Arm/Pulley ($66.95 Value)*

1999-2004 A6 w/ 2.7L 6 Cylinder 30 Valve Turbocharged Engine - Standard Kit
1999-2004 A6 w/ 2.7L 6 Cylinder 30 Valve Turbocharged Engine - Enhanced Kit

2001-2005 Allroad w/ 2.7L 6 Cylinder 30 Valve Turbocharged Engine - Standard Kit
2001-2005 Allroad w/ 2.7L 6 Cylinder 30 Valve Turbocharged Engine - Enhanced Kit

2000-2002 S4 w/ 2.7L 6 Cylinder 30 Valve Turbocharged Engine - Standard Kit
2000-2002 S4 w/ 2.7L 6 Cylinder 30 Valve Turbocharged Engine - Enhanced Kit



*OCTOBER SALES - Ends 10/31/2011*
$5 OFF + Free Shipping on Select Auto Transmission Filter Kits
$10 to $15 OFF + Free Shipping on Select BLAU™ Shock Kits
$5 OFF Select Ignition Wire Sets
Overstock Sale + Free Shipping on Select Front Control Arm Kits
Sale Prices on Tie Rod Boot Kits
Sale Prices on Oil Filters
Sale Prices on Windshield Wipers



*Sale price, free shipping, and free gift specials on select kits only. Free ground shipping to the contiguous 48 US states. Offer Ends 10/31/11. Subject to change without notice.

*Blauparts' Audi Parts Department*


----------

